# Streaming ses propres films



## Odul25 (13 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Pour le streaming, il existe plusieurs solutions en fonction de ton matériel et de ce que tu veux exactement.

Si tu as un serveur UpnP, DNLA il existe des applications comme *AirPlayer* (voir lien avec liste des compatibilités) qui fonctionne parfaitement  A noter qu'AcePlayer fait partie des applications de ce type et ça devrait fonctionner d'autant plus qu'il lit une multitude de format... 

(Si tu as créé un serveur media à partir d'un ordi, tu as Airvideo qui est aussi très bien)

Bon courage


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Mai 2012)

En fait, pour faire du streaming, il n'y a pas tant de solutions que cela. Pas mal d'applis qui sont censées le faire ne fonctionne pas, ou demandent à mettre en place une solurtion serveur sur un ordi, bref.
Pour ma part, après en avoir testé pas mal, j'ai opté pour Buzzplayer qui fait bien le job.
Voilà.


http://bugunsoft.com/buzzplayer/


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Hello,

Ace player lit parfaitement les mp4. Je l'utilise pour streamer mes vidéos depuis un disque dur partag&#279; sur une livebox2. Si tu veux voir tes films, partagés sur le réseau le répertoire ou elles sont stock&#279;es.


----------



## Holosmos (16 Mai 2012)

Le soucis avec Aceplayer c'est qu'il bug sur la lecture des fichiers itunes et je comprends pas pourquoi. Sinon c'est un dde relié a ma dartybox en mode serveur donc. Les videos en avi et tout par contre ça marche bien.

Merci 

Juste je precise que le format c'est m4v


----------



## lineakd (16 Mai 2012)

@holosmos, je n'ai pas de dartybox mais est-ce que tu as essayé d'avoir accès à ton disque dur, en passant par le navigateur (safari ou autre)?
Comme @tuncurry, j'utilise buzz player hd.


----------



## Holosmos (16 Mai 2012)

Ouai nan mais mon serveur marche niquel et les autres formats sont bien lus juste le probleme du format m4v :/


----------



## lineakd (17 Mai 2012)

@holosmos, avec quelle ou qu'elles applications sur l'ipad, tu lis les fichiers qui sont dans ton serveur? 
Et quel est ce serveur média que tu utilises sur ton disque dur?


----------



## Holosmos (17 Mai 2012)

J'utilise Aceplayer et j'ai un my livebook de WDComme j'ai dis les autres fichiers y a pas de soucis le truc c'est que le m4v n'est pas lu mais reconnu.


----------



## labuan (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 


je n'arrive pas streamer mes propres vidéos sur mon i-pad pourtant j'arrive à le faire depuis mes deux macs. Mon DD est connecté en usb sur mon routeur wifi et j'ai téléchargé Ace player, Buzz player ainsi que Flex player, mais rien n'y fait!

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Cordialement


----------



## lineakd (18 Mai 2012)

@labuan, quelle est la référence de ton modem ainsi que celle de ton disque dur?


----------



## labuan (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Le modèle de mon routeur est belkin F7D3302 v1. Dans le mode d'emploi, il est spécifié qu'il est possible de partager un de externe. Cela marche d'ailleurs bien car j'y accède depuis mes deux macs mais malheureusement pas depuis mon Ipad

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

Cordialement


----------



## Odul25 (28 Mai 2012)

labuan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le modèle de mon routeur est belkin F7D3302 v1. Dans le mode d'emploi, il est spécifié qu'il est possible de partager un de externe. Cela marche d'ailleurs bien car j'y accède depuis mes deux macs mais malheureusement pas depuis mon Ipad
> 
> ...


Tu mentionnes que tu as BuzzPlayer donc lorsque tu le lances et que tu actionnes l'icone "SMB/FTP", est-ce que tu visualises ton périphérique de stockage branché sur ton routeur ? Quand tu te connectes à partir de tes mac tu utilises quel protocole SMB, AFP... ?

++


----------

